
Ten years on, search auto-complete still suggests slander and disinformation - n_kb
https://algorithmwatch.org/en/story/auto-completion-disinformation/
======
thepangolino
Isn’t auto complete supposed to show most common requests by design?

~~~
n_kb
Look at the data file, which is linked to in the article and contains the
suggestions. It's very unlikely that at least some of them are automatically
generated from content found on the web.

------
s9w
"supported by the Open Society Foundations" (George Soros)

